# my ride N15 nissan almera



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

for more visit my page at:
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2192624


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

Very nice! I love it! I am a sucker for white cars :thumbup:


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

hey do you guys have the sunny gt-s in your country? if you do would you be able to get me the grille off of one?


----------



## silviaconvert (Aug 20, 2005)

nice ride. very clean.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i love it! is it considered a wagon or a hatch?

now ditch that motor and get it scootin'!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i love it! is it considered a wagon or a hatch?
> 
> now ditch that motor and get it scootin'!


the motors covered... ;p


----------



## Nismo_NOR (Aug 12, 2004)

That's a hatch.



b14sleeper said:


> hey do you guys have the sunny gt-s in your country? if you do would you be able to get me the grille off of one?


What's a GT-S?


----------



## tolis (Sep 26, 2004)

thanks guys
its a hatch almera 
it had a ga14de motor and i swap it with ga16de from japan 
i could have swap it with a gtir motor (quad throtle we have many here from japan) but i want to turbo this one
i ll post turbo pics sometime (it depens on my good friend james)
there isnt a sunny gts in Greece only a sunny gtir....
and i have a lot of grils

i cleared the turn indicators myself and paint them from the inside (like almera gti) also i opened and paint the head lights


----------

